# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  M6, robotic therapy laser, Asalaser, Arcugnano, Italy

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Asalaser

Home Page - celasers.com/medical/products/m6-robotic-mls-therapy-laser

----------


## Airicist

Laser Therapy - Medical - Patient Information 

 Published on May 25, 2012




> A great overview of MLS Laser Therapy, including patient testimonials.

----------

